# Dog doesnt like 1 specific dog?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was told that some dogs just dont like other dogs. But I wasnt sure how to correct the behavoir or if I should. 

There is a Flat Coated Retriever that lives on my street. Ever since my dog first laid eyes on this dog he never liked him. Never did. I always got the impression the dog was aggressive. Fast forward a year. The guy started encouraging his dog to lunge aggressively by saying "Sick em boy" and at this point is when Lincoln started to react back. I have NO doubt in my mind if this dog ever got off leash my dog would do some serious damage. 

Fast forward another year. The owner was walking his dog and a 5 month old Shepherd mix puppy was off leash and ran up to this dog. She wanted to play with him and the owner said "Sick em" and the Retriever mauled this puppy. Broke her front leg in 2 places and costed $6,000 of damages. They tried to take the owner to small claims court but the judge basically said since your dog wasnt leashed and his was we cannot do anything because there is a leash law and had you of followed it you dog wouldnt of gotton attacked. 

This guy did pay $2500 when the lawyer suggested it would look good on him. 

Then, I started speaking to neighbours who have said yeah this dog attacked my dog at the park a few times and the old man walking him thinks its funny. 

The city will not do anything about it unless he bites a human. This dog is a liability. 

I thought maybe my dog was being weird but after talking around it turns out that not ONE dog in the neighbourhood likes this dog. They all act aggressively towards him when he walks by. Lincoln is fine with these other dogs and frequently plays with them. 

So, my question is, is it possible that my dog just knows what this dog is like and just doesnt like him? Since its not just my dog who doesnt like him. Is this something I should correct my dog for? When he sees this dog on a walk he will put his fur up but he will not react unless the other dog starts to. All I have been doing is putting him in a sit and letting the other guy russle his dog the other way. When I walk I carry a thick stick with me in case this dog breaks its chain leash I have something I can defend my dog with. I also carry Citronella spray (pepper spray isnt legal here). 

There are several small aggressive dogs in the area. One put stitches in him and he doesnt act like this towards those dogs. Just this larger one.  Maybe because he was raised with a small dog he tolerates them more? I dunno


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

"Sick 'em." ???...my goodness, what a story. Poor dog, having an owner that makes him behave like that. And yes, I do think dogs/animals can sense danger in other animals or persons. Good boy for keeping a distance!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is sad..poor, poor dog to get stuck with that "owner". Agree with inge, have Lincoln keep his distance. 

would report an owner who uses that command.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That owner is a jerk. Even if he encourages his dog to attack, he can't be ticketed? That's crazy! That poor puppy. Keep your dog away from him. And tell him off if you hear him telling his dog "sic him".


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

We have already tried to report him they wont ticket him. The only way he would get a ticket is if he doesnt purchase a dog license or the dog is running at large or both. They wont do anything about him until his dog bites a human.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's insane!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

fostermom said:


> That's insane!


 
I agree, this is unbelievable. How is the puppy doing?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

"sick 'em"  Wow, don't you just love people like that? :doh:


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Shes all healed up now its been just over a year since this happened. I dont speak to the owners anymore because they havent done anything to prevent it from happening again. The dog will be 2 in April, it still mouths, jumps up to nip your face, runs across the road after any dog because it is not trained at all (they think training a dog that should be free is cruel).

So, it will happen again if its not this dog it will be some cars bumper. Lincoln doesnt like the dog because its 70 pounds and constantly jumps on him, pesters him and he doesnt like it. So, the next time it happens I will not hold any sympathy for them 

She got a steel plate put in or something like that. Healed well and I see her walking every now and again and she seems walking alright


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, my Rottie and my previous Shepherd as well as Lincoln are trained on a "watch" command. If I feel threatened (like someone in the middle of a night walk comes up to me with a bat) I can say "watch them" and they will go to the end of the leash and bark. But, that is only used in situations that warrent it. Will they bite if needed? Absolutely but again its only used if someone is mugging me. My Rottie saved my life with this training and I wouldnt be here right now if it werent for him. 

But to train the command to tell your dog to attack another dog? Thats just sick. Especially the breed. Retrievers are family dogs, takes a real dope to turn one nasty like he has


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lincoln_16 said:


> We have already tried to report him they wont ticket him. The only way he would get a ticket is if he doesnt purchase a dog license or the dog is running at large or both. They wont do anything about him until his dog bites a human.


he's the one who needs a ticket for using the poor dog as a "threatening weapon"

somebody come up with something!


----------

